
Amelia Earhart might have died as a castaway - dnetesn
http://phys.org/news/2016-11-amelia-earhart-died-castaway.html
======
woliveirajr
Just a comparison on bones photos and pictures of Amelia. No wreckages or any
other solid evidence.

